# Link to new Android Market apk



## 4GivenByChrist (Jun 9, 2011)

Here it is with given credit:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15594384&postcount=43

New Android Market!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking and working very well on my gtab. Thanks

Sent from my GTablet

**For those that haven't seen it yet..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what do yall think about it? im not a big fan of the loading time, at times, but its deff cool.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Too glitchy. Says there is an update but clicking on that item and omg... No update. Went back to stock


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

it took a while to load the first time, but now its instant.. no issues with updating at all


----------

